# Probleme de partitions et backup



## fentuz (5 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

Apres 4.5 annees sans trop de soucis avec mon ibook g4, j'ai commence a avoir pas mal des soucis. Safari crash, lenteur generale etc...
Je voulais utiliser linux depuis un certain temps car utilise vis a vis du boulot...

J'ai fait une image du syste mais impossible de faire un backup a partir de l'image... J'ai donc re-installe et fait un back up manuel. 
Ca a pas mal fonctionne sauf pour un de mes comptes email. pour certaines raison, je n'arrive pas a importe mes emails wanadoo mais aucun soucis pour les tiscalis; Je suis alle sur l'image system dans user/library/mail/mailboxes/inbox ou outbox... Copy puis paste dans nouveau systeme...
Je peux lire les anciens emails wanadoo mais peux pas les voir dans la fenetre principale de mail
Je peux lire les anciens emails tiscali et peux les voir dans la fenetre principale de mail

Une idee pour fixer ca?

Sinon niveau partitions, j'ai fait 4 partitions. le HD est 37.3Gb

partition 1: OSX est 27.9GB
partition 2: Linux ubundu10.04 system est 5.5GB
partition 3: Linux ubundu10.04 Swap est 0.929GB
partition 4: Linux ubundu10.04 partitions de partage 3.4GB... je voulais que cette partiton serve a mettre des fichiers que j'utilise sur les 2 systems mais ca fonctionne pas 

je trouve que c'est un peu le souk sur mon HD... J'ai fait 4 partitions mais on dirait qu il y en a 6. Et ca colle pas avec la taille total du HD.
Je pige pas pourquoi les "free space" apparaissent.
Je veux que la partition de partage soit visible avec acces "read-write" depuis les 2 systems OSX et Linux.

Comment dois je fixer ceci?


----------



## Invité (7 Septembre 2010)

T'as un disque dur externe en fireWire ?
Si c'est le cas, tu utilise utilitaire de disque et la fonction "restaurer" 
Dans l'image ci-dessous je fais une copie conforme de la partition "Mini" sur la partition Memup500 du disque Hitachi







Après tu boote sur ton disque FW, tu efface complètement le disque de l'iBook et tu refais tes partoches.


----------



## fentuz (10 Septembre 2010)

Le soucis, c'est que je n'ai pas de firewire HD.

Les partitions ont "deconnees" apres avoir instal Ubuntu....


----------



## Invité (10 Septembre 2010)

En démarrant sur un Dvd de Léo, on peut (je l'ai fait, n'ayant pas de données à sauvegarder) redimentionner un disque.
On peut effacer des partitions, en joindre d'autres, etc
Mais si t'as des trucs non sauvegardés ailleurs, c'est un peu suicidaire


----------

